# Solved: lost bios, no floppy, no jumper



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right section to post this in, but my bios is gone and I need to get it back. My step dad was updating it, and while it was searching or thinking he felt it had taken too long so he just turned off the computer and now the bios must either be gone or turned off or I don't know what because nothing is being recognized. I have looked into how to fix it. We do not have a floppy drive, so we tried to burn the bios file onto a CD and put it in the CD drive, but the drive does not spin when computer is turned on. I have also tried to look for the BIOS reboot jumper. I have found two things. I found three pins labeled "clear password mmode" that have a jumper you can move. I have also found the more appropriate looking one square and two circles labeled J9H2 - clear CMOS (1-2 normal, 2-3 clear), but they are not pins, they are solder looking spots. So how do I reset it? Do I need to short them? With what? In what order? I tried to find the motherboard manual, but I can't even find my motherboard model number anywhere. The only thing that is there is E210882, which I guess is the manufacturer. The computer is a dell, the board is intel. I run XP home edition. Beyond that, I have no idea what to do. 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Remove the battery for 20 min and re install, se if that helps if it does make sure you re set time in bios if needed


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can try popping out the CMOS battery for several minutes or use a metal screw driver to short(connect the two) pins that are labelled for clear CMOS(2-3).

Also, your best bet to find a manual is by the Dell Service Tag that shoudl be on the side or back of the PC and then find the manual on the Dell website.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Thinking the same on this 1 triple6


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

if I succeed with the shorting or taking battery out, what is my next step? Can I just turn on the computer and it will work, or should I place a CD with the bios in the drive? Many thanks.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

when you re install battery try going into bios using no disc POPWER OFF


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Power off when working on the PC


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

ok, am trying. have taken out battery.


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

have turned it back on, had the cd still in it and saw something on screen. then tried to take cd out everything went dead again. put cd back in, it spun a bit and nothing. does it take a certain period of time? is there something else I should be doing? do I need to redo taking battery out?


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

never mind, the thing on the monitor was just the monitor powering on when I put the power back on...


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

re boot without cd as computer is turning on keep tappping Del key on keyboard [could be F1] see if the bios screen displays on monitor


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

out of curiosity, why 20minutes, and why no CD?


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

Del / F1 do not seem to have worked.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Im thinking you might have a hardware issue. So ,when you turn on the pc do you get any display on monitor? Does the monitor light work?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

A bad BIOS flash can render a motherboard dead/useless. There are sites that can sell you a new BIOS chip if the board has one that is socketed.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If your stepdad interrupted the flash you can't get the BIOS back by resetting because the BIOS is corrupted.

With Windows on a Dell I don't believe it's possible to re-flash the BIOS except from the Windows environment. You can check with companies such as Bad Flash, Bios Man, etc. but I don't think they offer a replacement BIOS for Dell machines since Dell doesn't furnish the files they need.

Your best bet is to contact Dell with the model of the machine, and service tag number and see if you can get a replacement BIOS.


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

When I plug in the monitor, I get a "Dell" logo. Then it goes black, and the monitor light is orange instead of green when on. I think the bios chip is pretty attached. 
I am wondering about the 'jumper', ie shorting it out with screwdriver, does that need to be done while the computer is plugged in but turned off? Cause otherwise there is no current, right? The only method I tried thus far is removing the battery.


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

hmmm, my warranty is over. Will they sell me a bios. Do I take the chip out and buy a new one or do I send them the motherboard? 
It was definitely an interrupted flash.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know if they will sell you one or not, but if they will it only takes maybe 5 minutes to replace a BIOS chip.


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

if I buy a new bios chip and replace it, will that be all that needs to be done, or is there some installation that needs to happen, and does one need a floppy for that?


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

my other problem is that I can't find the motherboard model number, does that matter? I can't find a manual for it...


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

What is the model of your Dell machine?


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

could it be DMC? It's a dimension 3000 and that's the model number on the bottom. If not, where would I find it?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

OK, it's a Dimension 3000.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If you restart the machine and start tapping F2 as soon as you restart, can you access BIOS?


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

should I take out the battery before restarting? to reset the CMOS or whatnot? And/or how to do I short the soldering points? shorting points? should the computer be off but plugged in? what sequence should I do it in?


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

would clicking any key work since the keyboard is not responding because bios is off/gone?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If you can't access BIOS the only thing to do is contact http://www.badflash.com/ and see if they can build you a new BIOS. They charge $29.99 including shipping.


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

any ideas what my bios chip looks like? or where it is? or what it is called? or how to find out? thanks!


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Google [bioschippicture]


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't see one at all. Perhaps I have a 8 pin one, or maybe mine is soldered into the PCB? Also, we removed the processors in trying to look at part of the motherboard, and the part with the needles came up with the metal thin on top, rather than stay put, so now I have to figure out how to put it back together. omg, never let other people work on your computer!


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Might think about getting new motherboard


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you get a new board then it'd have to be a replacement Dell board otherwise it will no longer be a Dell and the Windows License will no longer be valid to be used with a different board.

The board doesn't appear to have a removal BIOS chip: http://www.ascendtech.us/mmASC/Images/gx170l.jpg and no BIOS recovery features from what I've found.


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

thank you all. triple, that board is not exactly like mine but fairly close. how would I go about figuring out my motherboard model? can I just ask dell with my expired service tag? or is it written someplace on the board?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd imagine there would be something on the board. Usually with a Dell it goes by the system.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

All Dell motherboards are manufacturer proprietary and have a proprietary BIOS chip. The 3000 motherboard is a modified Intel series D865 board.

I doubt that Intel would have built the board with a soldered in BIOS chip. I still believe your best bet is to contact Bad Flash and see if they can build you a new chip. On their site they have pictures of what BIOS chips look like, and how to remove the chip.

You don't want to even think about replacing the board unless you can get the *EXACT* replacement board online.


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

I contacted badflash and looked through all their pictures and there is nothing on my board that looks like a bios chip. I'll try to contact dell, thanks!


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

well I tried to ask dell but they charge $50 to speak to technical support. Isn't there some way to figure out my motherboard model number? gak!


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

here is a picture of my board exactly as it is, does anyone see the bios chip???
http://www.redplanettrading.com/ebay/motherboards/r8060/r8060-2-800.jpg


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Somewhere on the board should be stenciled a Dell part number. It IS NOT E210882 that is a UL file number.

There is no way Dell is really going to be able to help you with that board. They would not have a BIOS since the board is vintage 2004. If you just want to purchase a replacement board google for a Dell Dimension 3000 motherboard.


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

what I have figured out thus far is that it seems to be a R8060 board, with possibly a 865 GV chipset, and that the bios is on the 'firmware hub' of the chipset, whatever that means. I am thinking this means new motherboard for me?


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

What a dilema


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I think I'd be looking for a replacement board for a Dell Dimension 3000.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

I posted that it might be a bad board but wasent sure. Wish you luck.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently the 3000 Dell motherboard has several different Dell part numbers, i.e.
N6381 TC665 TC666 TC667 R8060 K8960 K8980 0K8980 F8403 K8979 DH513 CH775.

http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=MB4DELDIMEN3000&eq=&Tp=


----------



## qpaulina42 (Nov 26, 2006)

thank you everyone for your help. I am going to mark the question as solved since we are at an impasse.


----------

